# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Trey Grayson discusses RPF's Thomas Massie: "Libertarian like Ron Paul"

## MRoCkEd

Our "old friend" Trey Grayson discusses the congressional race in the 4th district of Kentucky, where RPF member Thomas Massie is competing against two establishment candidates in the primary. 




Thomas has been a big supporter of Rand and Ron, and he will be a true defender of liberty in Congress if we can help him get elected. If you are not familiar with him, check out this speech:




Check out his website:
http://www.thomasmassie.com/

Like his Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/ThomasMassieforCongress

Now who will match me?

----------


## JasonC

+ rep... I'll match you next week.. I donated $40 bucks a few nights ago or I'd do it now.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Sounds like he has them running scared! AWESOME!

----------


## Aratus

cool! our fellow forum member has now arrived in full!
like glen bradley, thomas massie could win this one!!!

----------


## LibertyIn08

I'll 4x's MRoCkEd.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

I really hope Massie wins. Stomp that pavement!

----------


## LibertyIn08

If I get 4 more donations (to match me 4x-ing MrOcKeD's donation) in the next day, I'll chip in another $50.

----------


## trey4sports

Massie looks to be one of our best chances at winning. Let's do this!

----------


## gerryb

Any polls?  Sounds good with 2 establishment folks splitting the vote

----------


## Libertea Party

From :30 to :50 is basically a bio ad. "Northern Kentuckian and former Secretary of State Trey Grayson recognizes Thomas Massie's great Kentucky story"

----------


## MelissaWV

I approve of this candidate.

----------


## LiveForHonortune

Is and can Rand help him?

----------


## Adrock

> Is and can Rand help him?


He has already endorsed him. One of Rand's senior staff is now working with Massie. Hopefully the grassroots will get onboard in terms of fundraising. If Massie wins the primary, he will win the general. This is low hanging fruit.

----------


## LibertyIn08

Bump.

----------


## LibertyIn08

Clock is ticking on my offer.

----------


## BrittanySligar

--nvm--

----------


## doctor jones

Bump for donations to Massie.

----------


## LibertyIn08

Final evening bump - time running out on my matching donation offer.

----------


## Aratus

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MRoCkEd

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Slutter McGee

I have 200 more to go to get to what I promised. Unfortunately it is going to be another 3 weeks probably. I am currently looking for enough change to buy a pack of smokes.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Libertea Party

Donated $25 but can't find the confirmation email. Take my word for it?

----------


## LibertyIn08

I'll take your word for it. Anyone else want to step up?

----------


## LibertyIn08

Bump.

----------


## Adrock

> Donated $25 but can't find the confirmation email. Take my word for it?


Same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I still don't have a confirmation email.

----------


## LibertyIn08

I'm extending my offer - one more donation tonight and I'll pitch in the extra $50.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Bump for Thomas

----------


## Sola_Fide

Trey's analysis wasn't too bad actually.

----------


## Cleaner44

Added to my blog:
http://libertycandidatesunited.wordp...rict-kentucky/

----------


## molly_pitcher

Thanks for posting this.  I've been fighting the redistricting and had not started following the candidates.

----------


## TheTyke

Believe I made a donation when he first announced, if that counts! This might be our best chance to win a congressional seat... but as Trey points out, Rand won because he raised enough money to compete with the Establishment which is almost unheard of. Are we going to pull through and do the same for Massie?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Believe I made a donation when he first announced, if that counts! This might be our best chance to win a congressional seat... but as Trey points out, Rand won because he raised enough money to compete with the Establishment which is almost unheard of. Are we going to pull through and do the same for Massie?


I hope so! This is an ideal race for us with a great candidate to support.

----------


## SCOTUSman

I'll make a donation, but isn't Massie loaded?

----------


## LibertyIn08

> I'll make a donation, but isn't Massie loaded?


Ron's pretty well-off himself. Thomas is throwing himself into this race 100%, he is deserving of every donation he gets.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

> I'll make a donation, but isn't Massie loaded?


I think he's Straight Edge.

Little birdy told me he's starting to turn heads. Also, one of his opponents will try to make this dirty. Need cash!

----------


## MRoCkEd

Watch and donate!

----------

